# Eratic Speedometer - '95 Hardbody PU



## Weatherman (Jul 24, 2007)

Greetings All,

I have a '95 Hardbody Pickup (4 cyl, 5 spd) with a speedometer problem. It either works as it should, or not at all, and on rare occasions will fluctuate wildly for a few moments. I also get a brief check engine light occasionally when the speedometer isn't working. Oddly enough, weather conditions seem to affect it. After the vehicle has sat out in the sun on a warm day it usually works, on a cool and/or damp day, especially in the morning, it doesn't. 

I have replaced the vehicle speed sensor on the transmission and it made little if any difference. Is a wiring and/or a printed circuit problem a common cause? Or is it likely in the speedometer head itself? 

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It is likely the speedometer head itself. In 1995, there were issues with cracks developing in the threaded holes where the screws hold the head unit to the back of the cluster/carrier. It creates a poor connection resulting in speedo in-op and seting a speed sensor code. It was common in the Pathfinders and HB's, but I've seen it in Maximas and Sentras, as well.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

my guess is that its the speedo as well. i had seen this same issue in my 95. replaced speedo and it worked fine.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

smj999smj said:


> It is likely the speedometer head itself. In 1995, there were issues with cracks developing in the threaded holes where the screws hold the head unit to the back of the cluster/carrier. It creates a poor connection resulting in speedo in-op and seting a speed sensor code. It was common in the Pathfinders and HB's, but I've seen it in Maximas and Sentras, as well.


Is there a way to fix this. I have a perfectly good cluster that I would like to use.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fix is to replace the speedo head unit...it can be serviced without replacing the whole cluster.


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the input, it makes sense to me. According to my nephew (who bought this truck new) the speedometer began acting up on rare occasions when the truck was five or six years old. Only in the last year or so has it became progressively worse. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

smj999smj said:


> The fix is to replace the speedo head unit...it can be serviced without replacing the whole cluster.


Bought the whole cluster from the junk yard cheaper than just the speedo from the dealer.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Only advantage with buying one from the dealer is they will send it with the correct mileage on it for your vehicle....For some that's not an issue.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Another possibility is that the speed sensor's driven gear has worn out. The gear is plastic and they commonly strip out.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

One would think that he would've noticed a stripped gear when he replaced the speed sensor, though.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I just didn't know how long ago it was replaced.


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 24, 2007)

I replaced the speed sensor about a year ago. It came with a new gear....the place I bought it told me the old gear wouldn't work on the new sensor. I did use the keeper ring from the old sensor though.


----------



## twincam6 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Not the gear or sensor*

My speedometer has done this too: 94 4cyl 5spd. The odometer works fine however, eliminating the speed sensor or gear as the culprit in my case.


----------



## deadstudly (Jul 31, 2008)

*A little more specific*



smj999smj said:


> The fix is to replace the speedo head unit...it can be serviced without replacing the whole cluster.


How exactly does one replace the speedometer head unit? Mine has been doing this exact same thing and to get it to run again you either have to tap on the top of it or press the trip reset button in (really anoying). Thanks for your help!


----------



## NicHB (Mar 5, 2008)

deadstudly said:


> How exactly does one replace the speedometer head unit? Mine has been doing this exact same thing and to get it to run again you either have to tap on the top of it or press the trip reset button in (really anoying). Thanks for your help!


pop out the trim around the cluster, get yoru philips screwriver and go to town. THe cluster is held in by a few screws. Take these out, remove the wiring harnesses in the back and take the cluster back off. Then remove the 4screws (i think) holding the speedo in. It's really not hard at all. I think you can take apart the whole dash of that truck with just a philips-head screw driver


----------

